# Need Prices on 5 jars!!!!!!!!



## Genno62 (Sep 14, 2007)

First one!


----------



## Genno62 (Sep 14, 2007)

2nd one! Quart


----------



## Genno62 (Sep 14, 2007)

3rd! Quart!  That is a 6 below the word Mason!


----------



## Genno62 (Sep 14, 2007)

4th! Pint!


----------



## Genno62 (Sep 14, 2007)

5th and final! A pint! Thanks a Million! GENE


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 14, 2007)

I would suggest ...
http://cgi.ebay.com/Red-Book-9-Fruit-Jar-Price-Guide-Amber-Lightning-Masons_W0QQitemZ130152197828QQihZ003QQcategoryZ892QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
 A worthwhile investment.


----------

